# Too many peaches



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I know I shouldn't have, but I just couldn't resist picking up a couple of extra lugs of peaches when they were on sale last Friday. Now they're ready and I have NO idea what I should make with them. I've already canned enough in syrup, made pie filling, and jam. Anyone have some suggestions? Are they any good dehydrated?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Dehydrate them!!! Dried peaches are SOOOO GOOD!!! They always go fast when I make them!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Peach ginger butter.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Dehydrated peach leather is one of life's secret pleasures most folks don't know about.... yes, yes, dehydrate some of em!!!!:bouncy:


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I've got some slices in the dehydrator-can't wait to try them.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry, but there is only one thing to do with "extra" peaches....
Put them in a big box, apply a big bow, and drop them off at my front door.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

There's a peach bbq sauce on sbcanning.com that I want to try.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Boiled peaches
Fried peaches
Peaches and cream
Peach Melba
Jumbo peaches
Canned peaches
Peach gumbo
Peach on a stick
Peaches on the half shell..........


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Peach Jam is awesome

One year I had extra peaches and I just cooked them and then pressed them into a puree and froze the puree in ziplock bags. Used the puree in smoothies, made more jam the next winter when we ran out, could use it in peach salsa or barbecue sauce too. Lots of uses for it.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Use the bad spots and skins and make peach vinegar. Yummy on salads instead of ACV or balsamic.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Fresh peach jam. Chop peaches, add sugar and pectin as per directions. Freeze. I have never seen too many peaches. Canned, jam, fresh, chopped for pancakes, ice cream, sorbet, pie, dehydrated. I LOVE peaches....James


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

peach salsa or peach chutney


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

DarleneJ said:


> Use the bad spots and skins and make peach vinegar. Yummy on salads instead of ACV or balsamic.


I never heard of that! Sounds excellent! have to find a recipe for dong that! thanks so much!


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Peach pepper sauce. YUMMY


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Freeze some for later, when apples come in pull them out and cook them up with some of your apples you are saucing. Peach-Applesauce, yum.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

ok.... where in MN are there extra peaches????? :shrug:


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Barn Yarns said:


> ok.... where in MN are there extra peaches????? :shrug:


Right on. I've never met an extra peach I didn't eat...


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a cupboard full of peachy things from last year, but you guys are really tempting me to order again this year. I was going to pass them by, but oh my stars, so many good ideas....


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas! I can't wait to try out Peach-Applesauce like Ohio Dreamer suggested. My family LOVES the dehydrated ones, too. I guess I'm glad that I bought more than I thought I needed when they came on sale. Around here the grocery store only sells lugs of peaches for a short time. This year, they only had lugs available for one week before they sold out. Once the lugs are gone you're stuck paying per pound-which is WAY too expensive for buying the quantity needed for canning.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Slice some up and stick them in 80 proof vodka or brandy for a week or two. Store in a dark place and shake every few days. Strain, and sweeten with simple syrup if desired. Tada! Peach liqueur.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh my, I saw a new canning book with a recipe for Maple Vanilla Peach jam. So I've ordered the book and have to call and put my name on the list for peaches, and this thread is what pushed me off the fence!


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been making peach tea and smoothies with mine.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi horseyrider- I made the maple-vanilla-peach jam and thought it was okay- not as amazing as I thought it would be! I used good peaches, a Madagascar vanilla bean, but I am questioning the quality of my maple syrup which I purchased from a road side stand- that may have been the problem, now that I think of it. I will crack open a jar in a month or so and see how it tastes then.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Blynn. Did you see this recipe in the Pomona's cookbook, by chance?

I wonder what would happen if a person added a drop or two of maple extract to this jam. My son-in-law used to add a wee bit to pancake batter. I thought that was lame until I tasted it, and it was pretty good!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

One of our fave summer desserts. 

Fuzzy Naveloupe

a scoop of Orange sherbert
spoon cubed ripe cantaloupe over the sherbert
drizzle over the top pureed peach sauce (cut up a ripe peach and puree in a blender or food processor, add a little sugar to taste, add a shot of rum, vodka, or peach schnapps if you like)

You can substitute cut up peaches for the cantaloupe if you prefer.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Close- I got it from their blog. 

http://www.pomonapectin.com/recipes/maple-vanilla-peach-jam/

I suspect a drop or two of maple extract might improve the overall 'mapleyness' of the jam- or just use a nicer syrup than I did!


----------

